
Is SEO Dead? - clubminsk
https://seocompetitoranalysis.com/seo-dead
======
clubminsk
In fact, answering the question about SEO's death, every SEO specialist should
ask in return: "What are you waiting for from SEO?", "Do you know and
understand the SEO competitiveness in your niche", "How much are you ready to
invest in long-term SEO startegy" and "How long are you ready to wait for the
first results?".

